
Facebook News - uptown
http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2019/10/introducing-facebook-news/
======
jaredwiener
I'd love to share again a side project of mine which seems relevant.

[https://journali.sm](https://journali.sm)

It's like a news feed, just for news.

